# Best butterfly jig colors



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm about to order some new butterfly style jigs. I've already had good luck with green/silver and pink/silver but i'm looking for other colors that you've had really good luck with so i can have a variety of solid colors in the tackle box.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

opinions???


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i like the shimano flatside like 5-6 oz and solid white or glow in the dar one side and mirror on the other side


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Another suggestion I have is using the williamson abyss chrome and/or diamond jigs.Some of my biggest snappers were caught on those.5-6oz is perfect


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

diamond jigs...like the plain 4 sided lead jigs?? and do you fish them just like a butterfly jig as far as the way you retrieve them?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, you can get them at wally world. I just jig it right on the bottom most of the time. Works really well for the snaps. Fast retrieve all the way to the top will also get you fish.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

gotcha. i have a few of them, just haven't used them yet. they've kinda been my backups to my butterfly jigs so far.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ltsheets (5/17/2009)*gotcha. i have a few of them, just haven't used them yet. they've kinda been my backups to my butterfly jigs so far.


nonsense. ill fish a diamond jig way before a butterfly jig


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *nonsense. ill fish a diamond jig way before a butterfly jig*


*

and I guarantee I'd outfish you with a blue mackeral 6-8 oz. shimano flat side B'fly. There is no doubt in my mind it is my favorite jig and other people on the boat always end up asking me if I have any more of them.*


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

when you're fishing the flatside, are you keeping it right off the bottom? i've basically used the butterfly jig more for AJ's so far


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What action you give it and at what depth has a lot more to do with what you want to catch. Stay near the bottom for snapper and grouper for the most part and higher in the column for tuna and AJ's


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

makes sense


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (5/18/2009)*What action you give it and at what depth has a lot more to do with what you want to catch. Stay near the bottom for snapper and grouper for the most part and higher in the column for tuna and AJ's


I agree, action is more important than color.


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

i have great luck using like a 5-6 oz rainbow butterfly jig. the snapper love it. i buy em at outcast for about 18.99


----------

